# 4 feet tall grass hay field - Urgent Help needed



## largefield (Jun 18, 2010)

Is it okay to put livestock (two year old steer, two goats, a horse and a pregnant cow) in a field with the grass about 4 feet tall?  The field is about three acres.  In the past we have had the field baled and used it throughout the year for our animals.  However, we will be gone for four weeks or so and the guys who usually do it are not able to do it before we leave, in 10 days.   My husband says let's just let the critters out in the field.  If needed, we can buy more hay at the end of the year.  Is this safe for the animals?  Will they overeat, bloat and possibly die?  Please help, all input will be helpful.  Thanks so much!  Our animals are pets, 4-H and personal consumption.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't imagine it would be a problem...folks do it here all the time.  Congrats on your tall hay!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 19, 2010)

Are they used to eating green, growing grass?  If so, let 'em have at it!  It will still benefit from mowing later, as they won't do a nice job on it.  But it will make your life easier.

If they are only eating hay now, or have very little access to grass, use the next ten days to get them used to it.  Feed their hay, then put them out for a half hour twice a day.  Next day, an hour, then increase until it is four hours, then you are golden.


----------



## ()relics (Jun 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it...maybe limit the horse to a couple hours of grazing per day, unless you want a blimp....Wish my grass was that tall.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 19, 2010)

Just keep an eye out for eye injuries.  Tall grass like that is very stemmy and the stems can sometimes poke their eyes.


----------



## largefield (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you for the input!!!

They are in a smaller field, about 1.5 acres with green grass.  They keep that trimmed nicely and we give them hay.  We also give the steer grain, as they are 4-H projects...The green grass won't last much longer.  We live in Humboldt County, CA (far northern Ca.) and we have had lots of rain this year.  

Now, I guess my only concern would be in getting them out of the lush field.  They may not want to leave?


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 19, 2010)

Sure, if they're on pasture now (and it is productive enough pasture to be supplying all their nutritional needs), it is fine to turn them out into the hayfield.  (Obviously you'd inspect it for toxic weeds and groundhog holes and fox dens and old harrows and such, first)

The only exception I can think of would be that a laminitis-prone horse should not be turned out into a field with mature grass/grain seedheads present.

(edited to add: oh wait, I gather they are NOT on full pasture now... they are being supplemented with hay... in that case, I would only put them out in the hayfield for maybe 4-6 hrs the first day, and work up to full-time over the course of maybe ten days or so, keeping an eye on them for any signs of problems)

However you will have to watch their weight, as the mature grasses are actually NOT very palatable or nutritious, plus which they will stomp and waste about 90% of it   So make sure they seem to be getting enough to eat out of it.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------

